# Long Lake, Lapeer state game area.



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Jimw said:


> That was the best stromboli around, lol. What year did you graduate? From East I assume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes it was! 2001 from East.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> Yes it was! 2001 from East.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


2002 here.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> My grandparents owned and operated the party store there on Fish Lake Road for over 30 years. And I grew up within 5 miles of the stateland. I remember riding my bike up there and fishing in that creek a bunch.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

Stopped there many times. Used to hunt the state game area during put n take. Lots of good memories of that area. When younger I wanted to buy property in that area... Life...Now live on the bay.. Life..


----------

